# Attitude adjustment!!!



## Bbash (Oct 28, 2018)

Just lowered her today


----------



## Bbash (Oct 28, 2018)

Didn't have time to go get some tire shine but dang it if I don't brake better, launch better and so much more of a comfortable smoother ride


----------

